# stall bedding



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

sawdust is the cheapest, well around here it is. And its easy to clean....


----------



## bway1341 (Nov 10, 2008)

Wood Shaving is what I use. But I use it all year helps in cleaning the stall.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Sawdust is often free or cheap, but you must be really careful with it, because it is rarely "pure" -- it's mixed wood so easily could have cedar and oak in it. Also, sawdust is very moist and not as effective in keeping the stall dry. Wood shavings are great -- get pine or poplar. Sometimes you can get them free or cheap when they are loose, but it takes a lot of pick up truck loads to get a little compared to when you buy the packed bales of shavings.

Straw works too and is fine for them to eat, but often more expensive.


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

I use shavings there easy to pick threw


----------



## BeauReba (Jul 2, 2008)

I like shavings as a base with straw on top. Straw is fairly absorbent and warm!


----------



## sandy2u1 (May 7, 2008)

tyvm everyone! im looking for warmth and dryness for those cold winter months.
am i to assume by the post that oak or cedar shavings is harmful to horses?


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

yes, oak, cherry, and cedar can be harmful to horses.

we use pine shavings, although we have used the pelleted bedding, too


----------



## sandy2u1 (May 7, 2008)

I didnt know :shock: im so glad I have all of you!!! 
oh yeah and Major said to tell you all "thaaank you fooor helping that dummy" hahaha hey! be glad you cant hear me...cause I actually have a horse voice for when im qouting Major :lol:


----------



## geewillikers (May 4, 2008)

Rice hulls.

Super absorbant, very helpful in muddy turnouts or areas right by the gate that horses looooove to tear up.

I like them because I live in a flippin' temperate rainforest and it rains like it snows in MN! Mudmudmudmud:lol::lol:


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

GW - where do you get rice hulls from?

i wonder if it is a regional thing (??)


----------



## QtrHorse (Oct 13, 2008)

We use hemp which is grown for the purpose. It is really fresh smelling, absorbent and I find it nicer that shavings. Can you get it in the US?


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

i don't know if we can or not...I know that I've definitely not seen it advertised anywhere...


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

geewillikers said:


> Rice hulls.
> 
> Super absorbant, very helpful in muddy turnouts or areas right by the gate that horses looooove to tear up.
> 
> I like them because I live in a flippin' temperate rainforest and it rains like it snows in MN! Mudmudmudmud:lol::lol:


 
What are rice hulls? What do they look like? Are they expensive? Does it come in bulk like sawdust does? 

Cause our sawdust man (thats his actual name :wink: ) Just brings a dump truck and its cheap for having a 15 stall barn...


----------



## geewillikers (May 4, 2008)

Rice hulls are the shells of rice. Usually come in 50 lb bags for about 8 bucks. Call around; I'm not sure if they are available everywhere?


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

Ooooh. Huh I bet they are not in bulk. I'll check it out...


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

growing up I always used straw... my dad grew oats and wheat. I dont know about expensive though, around our area people would sell it for less then 2 bucks a bail where sawdust is like 4-5 bucks (sometimes more) a bag. Where i board now she uses sawdust though and I love the smell of the fresh bedding.


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

Here where im at straw is $14 a bale and a huge truck load of sawdust is like $200...


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

i wish we could get sawdust...the only thing around here now is shavings...and they just aren't absorbant. I have found that the pelleted shavings work pretty good though...


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

yah I live in wearhouser territory so sawdust is pritty cheap and easy to get.


----------

